# YouTube CM review vlogs and channels



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

I just discovered CM critic David Hurwitz's "new" (as of May 2020 ??) classical review channel.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSf-Xx-OHoEE-QVmOAhHqVg
The format is basically Mr. H. as a talking head, holding up CDs, and spewing opinions (often strong ones!). Not sure how much I agree, but he is_ very_ entertaining! And he has provided some good (and "free") listening/buying advice.

I do subscribe to several YT CM vlogs, but "David Hurwitz' channel is the best I've yet come across. If you know of a similar CM "review" channel, please share.


----------

